# Centipede not moving



## Sepa (May 25, 2017)

My centipede is not moving. 

I misted the cage and noticed the centipede did not move when usually it does, I blew on it and then even poked it's rear antenna. 

It is not displaying the molting stuff I have read about. I have had it maybe a few months. 

Is it dying, what can I do? 
It's front antenna moved slightly, but that seems to be it. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BishopiMaster (May 25, 2017)

Sepa said:


> My centipede is not moving.
> 
> I misted the cage and noticed the centipede did not move when usually it does, I blew on it and then even poked it's rear antenna.
> 
> ...


Well, don't blow on it again, but let's just square away your setup first to see if there are any issues with that, so, describe your setup

also, when is the last known time the centipede molted?


----------



## basin79 (May 25, 2017)

Sepa said:


> My centipede is not moving.
> 
> I misted the cage and noticed the centipede did not move when usually it does, I blew on it and then even poked it's rear antenna.
> 
> ...


Pictures speak a thousand words.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Sarkhan42 (May 25, 2017)

You're definitely going to want to post some pictures or even video of any movement left in it. What species and how old is it? As said above when was its last molt?


----------



## RTTB (May 26, 2017)

Pictures and what species would help.


----------



## Sepa (Jun 4, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply. Centipede died rather quickly after this. 
I drip fed it water, and it seemed to do better for a little- but then spasmed and ceased to be. 

I think it might of became dehydrated somehow and it was too much because the substrate was dryer than usual. 
Or it was just old or sick from something else- I haven't had it for very long. 

Arizona was the type- and definitely wild caught.


----------



## BobBarley (Jun 5, 2017)

Sepa said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Centipede died rather quickly after this.
> I drip fed it water, and it seemed to do better for a little- but then spasmed and ceased to be.
> 
> I think it might of became dehydrated somehow and it was too much because the substrate was dryer than usual.
> ...


I'm thinking either failed a molt or pesticides.  The spasming leads me to think that.  Any pesticides used at your house recently?


----------



## Sepa (Jun 6, 2017)

Some last month in the kitchen fairly far away in the apartment- but that has been going on for years with no other problems with my tarantulas.

Are centipedes particularly susceptible?


----------

